# North Berwick



## CliffordMH (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi I'm thinking of going to North Berwick next weekend and wonder if anyone has parked their van at the end of Tantallon Terrace recently without being hassled if you stay overnight?

Thanks in advance.

Jenny


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 29, 2016)

Was there about a month ago no problems


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 30, 2016)

There was something on Facebook a few days ago about the carpark sealed off due to some sort off road works not sure what but have a contingency plan just incase.


----------

